# DAE and bonus weeks



## dmarcin (May 31, 2009)

What has happened to all the bonus weeks that DAE use to have? There are plenty of rental weeks but only 4 for the whole rest of the year. What Gives?
are the bonus weeks only released once a year and they are all gone now? This is for the whole U.S.A.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not the DAE rep, but I believe that I received an e-mail about a week ago, with "many" bonus weeks.  The availability was for the next month or so.

Tony


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello, 

Every summer we have a drop in bonus week availability because we get much higher take up of exchanges for summer months than any other time of the year. Having said that, this summer in particular we are seeing a higher volume of exchange transactions than ever before. This of course leads to less and less weeks getting to the last 60 days before check in. Also, the fact that many travelers changed plans from going to Mexico back into domestic travel over the past couple of months also impacts US bonus week availability. 

Remember, we do not buy any weeks so all of our bonus inventory is simply predicated on how many deposited weeks we have making it to the last 60 days of availability. 

The variety and volume of bonus weeks pick up towards the end of summer for fall and winter and a new wave of deposits start coming in. 

Also, we are working to create better deposit incentives for members. More deposits equal more inventory for everyone! 

Thanks for the inquiries!


----------



## Marvin (Jun 1, 2009)

"Also, we are working to create better deposit incentives for members. More deposits equal more inventory for everyone! "


I have deposited two good summer weeks with DAE, before exchanging, every year for three years, and have had to accept less than desired weeks for every exchange so far.  I have suggested more than once that those of us who deposit first should be placed at the head of the line before those who are requesting before depositing, but to no avail so far.  Every year the two weeks that I deposit have never shown up on line-they are grabbed up immediately.  The request first-deposit later model IS NOT working, so why not wake up and create some true incentives for members to deposit first??  I, for one, will not deposit anything else with DAE until you do something to increase your DESIRABLE inventory.  Members are plucking the good weeks and, in to many cases, depositing their dogs.  I paid for the Gold Advantage membership as soon as it became available, with the hope that things will improve.  I have been a staunch supporter of DAE for three years now, but I am reaching the end of my patience. 

I noticed a huge increase in the price of the bonus weeks in the last couple of months, and that has really discouraged me further. I wonder what brought that about?  The higher demand because of the pig flu, perhaps?

DAE seems to be listing an increasing number of rentals, many of which are good weeks, but when you look at what is being made available for exchange, you see slim pickings.  Is DAE becoming a "rental" company rather than an exchange company??  I had enough of that with RCI, and I really  hope that is not the case.

DAE, are you listening?


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 1, 2009)

I understand your frustration and thank you for your input. 

In terms of priority in fulfilling requests, we do indeed give more priority to those requestors that have deposits with us rather than those that do not. We offer the 'request before you deposit' benefit mainly to attract new members that have never worked with us and are wary of depositing with a new exchange company without seeing some proof we can help. 

But as much as we try we cannot satisfy every request. We call all requestors with matches and even "close to matches" to try to satisfy requests. I am sorry if you have not been satisfied with the weeks you were offered or took as vacation weeks. 

As for more desireable inventory. We are constantly driving new deposits, but even moreso, leverage our strong international inventory availability with trading partners to bring in inventory to satisfy requests and to get good inventory on the site. But know that no inventory that is on our request list makes it onto the site without it being offered to the requestor first. 

We work with every member individually. Give us a call and let us know what you need and what you have experienced and we WILL go the extra mile to help you. Let us work on your next request without you depositing and we can help you specifically. 

Bonus weeks - we have not changed our pricing model for bonus weeks so you shouldn't see much of a change there, but seasonally you will see less available in the summer time due to high consumption on the exchange side of the business. Bonus weeks are organic in that inventory is soley based on exchange consuption (or lack thereof). As you may know all bonus weeks are available for exchange as well. We have definitely see a shift in exchanges and bonus week consumption away from Mexico (a great seller for us) to more domestic weeks due to the swine flu issues.  This caused a shortage of US inventory and a surplus of Mexico inventory. 

As for rentals - we have recently started working with resorts to get rental inventory at a price. These are not our regular deposited weeks. We cannot discount these rentals below our cost. These are just an added selection of weeks for areas we see in strong demand (like Florida right now). Rentals are not our area of specialty (and not a money maker for us as we pay net rates on these). Rest assured we do not consider oursleves a "rental" company by any stretch of the imagination.  

Again, we want to work with you directly to help. We do listen to feedback and take it all seriously. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 1, 2009)

I am now a happy DAE member, with my concerns being promptly and efficiently addressed by both Ask DAE and Melissa in their office.  I wish to compliment them both!  I am looking forward to continuing my relationship with DAE.  All we need now is for more Tuggers to come aboard!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi
I have been a happy DAE member, always!  I love th personal touch you give.

I sure do wish though that the rental weeks would be separated again from the bonus weeks.  I would like to  be able to see th e bonus weeks more easily.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2009)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi
> I have been a happy DAE member, always!  I love th personal touch you give.
> 
> I sure do wish though that the rental weeks would be separated again from the bonus weeks.  I would like to  be able to see th e bonus weeks more easily.



I agree with that.


----------



## Corky (Jun 4, 2009)

Same here.  Please separate the weeks for easier viewing.


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 7, 2009)

*strange bonus?*

Regarding bonus weeks again, why are bonus weeks being displayed for November and December 2009, when they are only supposed to be posted up 6 weeks prior to their date? (at least this is the case for the European site).
i.e. As for RCI saga, why are they not available for exchangers?
see,- copied and pasted from the DAE site:

159.00	 Club Algaida  	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	07 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	Club Tropicana Sol 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	07 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	Kingfisher Club at Benal Beach 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	13 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	Club Algaida 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	14 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	Club Playa Flores 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	14 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	Club Tropicana Sol 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	14 Nov 2009	7
£199.00	Club Tropicana Sol 	2b/6	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	14 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	Club Algaida 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	15 Nov 2009	7
£159.00	The Dona Lola Club 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	21 Nov 2009	7
£199.00	Club Calida Mar Menor 	2b/6	La Manga
Mainland
Spain	05 Dec 2009	7
£159.00	Jardines del Puerto 	1b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	05 Dec 2009	7
£129.00	VIP Club At Miraflores Beach & CC 	0b/4	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	12 Dec 2009	7
£199.00	VIP Club At Miraflores Beach & CC 	2b/6	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	12 Dec 2009	7
£199.00	VIP Club At Miraflores Beach & CC 	2b/6	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	12 Dec 2009	7
£199.00	Club Delta Mar 	2b/6	Costa del Sol
Mainland
Spain	13 Dec 2009	7
Privacy Policy | Request Information Pack | Contact Us
Email Newsletter | Terms & Conditions

© Copyright 2009 Dial An Exchange Ltd.
All rights reserved.


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 8, 2009)

*More "bonus weeks"*

*Here are some more "bonus weeks" from their website with Dial an Exchange`s own statement above the offered weeks. I have copied and pasted the content in text form, so the format styles are missing.
*


Bonus Weeks Header This Months Special Offers

If we fail to find an exchange guest for weeks that have been deposited, we make them available to club members, and their family and friends for "last minute" rental at very low cost. £127.00 GBP to £195.00 GBP per property per week dependent on season and size. These bonus weeks become available no more than 6 weeks prior to departure. You do not need to deposit a week to take advantage of these bonus weeks. However you do need to be a club member. For those members who can get away at short notice, these bonus week rentals offer some of the very best value for money on the holiday market.
Dial An Exchange Bonus Weeks - RSS Feed Stay connected with our up to the minute Bonus Weeks News Feed.
(Click the icon to subscribe to our News Feed)

Remember we can obtain other locations and dates on request, if your requirements are not met by holidays on this availability list. Simply make a request on line.

YOU MUST BECOME MEMBER OF DIAL AN EXCHANGE AND BE LOGGED ON TO BOOK ANY OF THESE HOLIDAYS.

Search UK Bonus Weeks availability:

List of 6 Available UK Bonus Weeks
Price	Resort Name	Size	Location	Check In	N'ts
£159.00	The Loch Rannoch Highland Club 	1b/4	Perthshire
Highlands and Islands
Scotland	04 Dec 2009	7
£195.00	The Loch Rannoch Highland Club 	2b/6	Perthshire
Highlands and Islands
Scotland	05 Dec 2009	7
£156.00	The Loch Rannoch Highland Club 	1b/4	Perthshire
Highlands and Islands
Scotland	17 Dec 2009	7
£195.00	The Loch Rannoch Highland Club 	2b/6	Perthshire
Highlands and Islands
Scotland	17 Dec 2009	7
£156.00	The Loch Rannoch Highland Club 	1b/4	Perthshire
Highlands and Islands
Scotland	18 Dec 2009	7
£195.00	The Loch Rannoch Highland Club 	2b/6	Perthshire
Highlands and Islands
Scotland	18 Dec 2009	7

Sorry, we don't have many weeks left for the region you requested.

If you are a GoldGold Star or VIP Member then you can be placed on a priority wait list here: make a request.

To make a request you must become a Member of Dial An Exchange and then upgrade to Gold MembershipGold Star
Privacy Policy | Request Information Pack | Contact Us
Email Newsletter | Terms & Conditions

© Copyright 2009 Dial An Exchange Ltd.
All rights reserved.

*There are other examples like these.They should not have been offered as bonus weeks as they are clearly out of the six weeks limit.They should be offered as weeks for exchange only.
Is this a Freudian slip? Where have these weeks come from? Note they have the rental prices up against them!
At best, it is a sign of incompetence and gives me no confidence in the DAE system.
At worst, it is a deliberate copy of the alleged RCI scam of using member`s deposited weeks to rent out to boost income.*

:hysterical:


----------



## Guzzidave (Jun 13, 2009)

crazyhorse;735165	 
[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> *There are other examples like these.They should not have been offered as bonus weeks as they are clearly out of the six weeks limit.They should be offered as weeks for exchange only.
> Is this a Freudian slip? Where have these weeks come from? Note they have the rental prices up against them!
> At best, it is a sign of incompetence and gives me no confidence in the DAE system.
> At worst, it is a deliberate copy of the alleged RCI scam of using member`s deposited weeks to rent out to boost income.*[/COLOR]
> ...



*Rubbish!

These weeks in the winter must be some of the least desirable deposits on the DAE inventory - I own two weeks at Loch Rannoch but I really wouldn't want to be there in November or early December - so I'm not surprised that DAE are offering them as bonus weeks.

Don't forget that you are free to take a bonus week as an exchange, paying only the normal exchange fee instead of the rental price, if you wish, so these weeks haven't been removed from the exchange inventory,*


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 16, 2009)

Guzzydave,


The DAE website clearly states:

"If we fail to find an exchange guest for weeks that have been deposited, we make them available to club members, and their family and friends for "last minute" rental at very low cost."

and
These bonus weeks become available no more than 6 weeks prior to departure. You do not need to deposit a week to take advantage of these bonus weeks.

DAE, by its own rules, indicate that these weeks were deposited by owners, and thus they should appear in the exchange system. They should *not* appear here as rentals (not until 6 weeks before their date of use). As you say, the winter weeks at the Scottish resort may not be at the top of your wish list, but there are similar bonus weeks up for sale at good Spanish resorts where the weather is little warmer.

The other possibility of course are they are unsold weeks (I`ve heard this argument before!).
It would be good to see some clarification from DAE.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello - to help clear this up. 

Our bonus weeks are indeed weeks within the last 60 days before check in date. In some cases, we may pick and choose certain weeks to make available as bonus just outside of 60 days, but not by much. We balance this by how many weeks go unused all together. You will rarely find this bonus inventory at more than 60-days out from the North American or Australia offices. 

In any case, these weeks are never taken off of the exchange list. They are available on BOTH the exchange listing and the bonus week listings. Also, these weeks are not made available outside of the DAE member base (all timeshare owners).

I hope this helps clarify a bit...


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for your explanation, DAE, regarding this disputed area. 

Your statements regarding the 6 week rule on bonus weeks have cleared the air regarding the system`s use in the USA and Australia. The point I raised was for the website issues in Europe, which you have not covered.

However, I thank you for your reply and as far as I am concerned, I will close the issue. :zzz:


----------

